# Favorite fall bass tactics



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

What is everyones' favorite inland lake bass technique for the fall?
I like rattle traps and jerkbaits


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Flat-sided crankbaits.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Husky jerks.... or X raps.. fish fast or slow ... versitile!


Frank


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

live 6-8in creek chubs with a circle hook........ bigger is better, big jigs, swimbaits! as it gets cold  flat sided cranks and hair jigs, big sluggos take some good fish too.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Cant beat crankin a good Norman crankbait!! If that dont work, I pick up a flippin stick and head for the wood with my best jigs!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Buzz Bait on points 
1/8 oz. Double willow spinner bait thrown into shad poppin


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

HJ's and a some fat ole cranks!!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Crankin deep flats and helicoptering a big spinnerbait.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rattle traps , spinnerbaits, hopkins spoons.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The old faithful Carolina Rig on points and breaks. Usually drag any critter type bait.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Tough choice between top water and mid diving cranks.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Shallow to deep

Pop R, rattletrap, small double willow spinnerbait and small mid-depth crankbait

FOLLOW THE BAIT!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Early fall - I like to get out first thing in the a.m (casting just before the sun is coming up).

Late fall - best time is later afternoon when the water has warmed up the most for the day. Then find the warmest spots (east bank, shallower coves, rocks that hold heat, remnant vegetation areas, etc). The fish are very sensitive to temp later in the fall and if you find an area that is 0.312 degrees warmer than other areas they will more than likely be there.

And of course weekdays are always best, irregardless of what time of the year it is.

As far as lures, use what you like/have confidence in, everyone has their faves. I'm a crankbait nut myself and mostly fish flatsides that I make (year round). Of course it is always good to try new things/lures too - makes for a well-rounded fisherman.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

My heddon torpedo. Been using it for about 10 years it just wont stop catching fish.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

fall is my favorite time to fish. those bass gotta eat up before winter. but anyway my favorite fall bass tactic is a shallow running rapala in the early fall and a curly tailed jig in late fall.


----------

